
Show HN: Esper – Rate My Meetings - ALee
http://www.esper.com/ratings
======
ALee
Hi HN - I've been a member here for a while and just wanted to show off the
latest thing we've built. It's as easy as rating an Uber/Lyft, you can now
give anonymous star ratings on an internal meeting and give quick kudos or
feedback ("Had Agenda, Started Late" etc.). We'll send a summary to the
meeting organizer with what went well and what to improve. It's FREE on
email/Slack but I'd love to get feedback and also send along to a friend of
yours who experiences pain with their company's meeting culture.

